# Jerk at Lowes that changed the ID tags on my Tomatoes



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have had success with Celebrity tomatoes in the past. Those are the only tomato plant that I grow in my garden.
So, in late March, I purchased 30 plants from the garden center at Lowes here in Lake Jackson. ( they were not cheap ) They all looked the same when they were 8 inches tall.
Now that they have been planted for almost 7 weeks, it looks like some SOB switched the label tags to some of the plants that I purchased. Nearly 1/2 of them are a different variety. I use my tomatoes to make salsa and just to eat.
Time will tell, but the short plants' might some variety of Cherry tomatoes.
It never ceases to amaze me that some people in our world only get their enjoyment in life by making someone else unhappy.
B.D


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup! I've had that happen a few times. Hopefully, there not all cherries.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe they didn't do it on purpose. :/


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't buy from the big stores for lots of reasons,but mostly I don't care for Bonnie plants.You pay 1.50 extra for the containers their in.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

At least you came home with all tomatoes. Most of the big box help do not know the diff between tomato plants and mud turtles.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue.Dog there is a up side to your situation Cherry tomatoes make good salsa. don't have to core an the skin is thin I to have had the same experience good luck with your efforts


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I just wish mine were still alivesad3sm


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

That is a bummer.....especially when you had plans for them.....

Have you ever tried growing them by seed?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> That is a bummer.....especially when you had plans for them.....
> 
> Have you ever tried growing them by seed?


This is what I have done when all the plants I bought died after transplant.
I found that growing from seed in is not as difficult as I thought and much much cheaper.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

How long does it take from planting a seed
until I can put them in the ground?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There are a few tomatoe experts here....I'm not one....but for the last 4 yrs I've been doing it.....

I start them in February and chance it when I put them in the ground....by July when it's hot they generally stop producing.

But I kept one plant for two yrs, got bored with no to little production after 12 months and yanked it


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hanlons razor.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've grown them from seed. I think I started them in Feb & have a big pic window I used. Really need a greenhouse. I think Meadowlark would know.
I buy plants. For some reason the customers move the tags around.


----------

